# Requirements?



## animalluvr (Feb 12, 2011)

I would love to be able to show my fainting goats, but unfortunately I'm not able to. I mostly just raise them & have them as my pets. I occasionally have kids for sale & right now I have 1 doe & 1 buck for sale that are 3 months old. I have someone interested in them for showing in 4H. My questions are...

When selling kids for showing/4H, what are the requirements? 
For example... 
1. can you show a goat with horns or do they have to be disbudded? 
2. do bucks have to be castrated/a whether? 
3. do they have to have tattoos or ear tags (or both)? 
4. Do they have to be a certain age? 
5. do they have to be registered (this is no problem, all my fainters are 100% & registered)? 
Is there anything I have to do to make the goat showable or is this up to the buyer?

Also, how old do they have to be to get ear tags or to get disbudded or castrated? Do they have to be young or can this be done once they are older or grown?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You would have to find out with the local 4H and FFA clubs about the horns. I don't know with Fainters but dairy goats have to be disbudded and Boer goats usually aren't disbudded and I believe Pygmy goats usually don't have to be disbudded.

Actually, you would need to find all your questions out with your local shows and 4H. In the state of Ohio, they have to have a tattoo or tag to identify them for scrapies. A registration tattoo from a registry is fine as long as it is accompanied with the registration.

I would guess that no bucks allowed. I know in any 4H around here it is either wethers or does.

4H kids have to have their goat by a certain date and that date depends on when the fair is. You don't have to do anything to get them ready for show, that is up to the kids.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

In Indiana, if it is a meat goat, it must have a scrapies tag. It does not have to be registered and if they are showing a male, it must be a wether with no extra tissue. So, if you use the cutting method to wether you can't do that because that leaves extra skin down there. It has to be all gone. Out here the wether must be born after a certain date and cannot be over a year old. You don't have to do anything for the does because you can show them at any age in 4H. I would definiately check with your county 4H extension to ask when wethers have to born so you know which ones 4Hers can choose from.


----------

